# if I can't concentrate do I still get benefits from the tapes?



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

There are many times when my mind is buzzing with a million thoughts and so even though I listen to the tapes many times I realize I've missed a section as I was thinking about something else..or even angry about something else?Can I assume that my subconscious is still listening?If I'm angry (about something else) while doing the tapes does it matter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi Jane,do nothing except listen to my voice.If you take anger with you, you are not optimising your potential.When dealing with an emotion like that, try asking is it appropriate, if it is then go ahead and be angry in a healthy way.If not, then let it go, since the only body / mind sufferering is yours.Enjoy the journey, don't try to hard and it will all fit together.Best RegardsMike


----------

